# Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurück



## azenzam (30 August 2009)

Ein Freundin hat mir eine krasse Geschichte erzählt.

Im Internet - insb. auf Seiten von Erasmus Student Network - wurde eine tolle Reise beworben. Es sah Alles sehr seriös. Sogar der ehemalige österreichische Vizekanzler macht Werbung für diese Reise.

Man zahlt als Teilnehmer 30 Euro pro Nacht, um mit einem gecharterten Zug im Schlafwagen durch ganz Europa zu fahren. Stationen sollte der Zug u.a. in Wien, Stockholm, Oslo, Zürich, Zagreb und Amsterdam machen.
Meine Freundin zahlte 320 Euro als Vorkasse, um 6 Nächte mit diesen mitzufahren. Im Internet auf esntrain.org konnte man diesen tollen Spass buchen und bezahlen - u.a. auch mit Paypal. Sie wohnt in Essen und flog nach Wien, um dort in diesen Zug einzusteigen.

Sie wartete und wartete am Bahnhof von Wien, aber es kam kein Zug. Irgendwann kam andere junge Leute an und meinten, dass der Zug abgesagt sei. Der Veranstalter hat wohl just an dem Tag der Abfahrt eine Email an alle Teilnehmer geschrieben, dass der Zug ersatzlos abgesagt worden sei. Dumm nur, dass meine Freundin nicht jede Stunde ihre Emails checkt.
Es war ziemlich kalt. Wo sollte Sie jetzt hin im kalten Wien? Geld hatte Sie nicht viel. Sie kaufte sich nun am Bahnhof eine sündhaft teure Fahrkarte - für 170 Euro - zurück nach Essen. Das tat Ihr finanziell sehr weh, da Sie nur Bafög bekommt.
Sie war richtig sauer.

Den Veranstalter konnte man nur über das Internet erreichen. Telefonisch geht das nicht. Der Veranstalter hat keine Rufnummer.
Ihre Email, dass der Veranstalter doch bitte die 320 Euro + die Rückfahrkarte nach Essen erstatten sollte, wurde nicht beantwortet.
Danach setzte Sie mit mir ein fettes Einschreiben auf. Dieses Einschreiben kam nach 3 Wochen zurück (Grund: Einschreiben wurde nicht abgeholt).

Der Veranstalter - [...........] - sitzt in der tiefen Schweiz - in einem Kuhkaff namens Männedorf. Da kommt Sie an ihn nicht so schnell ran.
[..........] schreibt auf esntrain.org, dass eben die Österreichische Bundesbahn an der Absage Schuld sei und dass alle Teilnehmer warten sollten, bis die Bundesbahn irgendwelches Geld zurückerstattet hat.

Dumm gelaufen. Irgendwie sagt meine Freundin, dass Ihr überhaupt nicht interessiert, was die Bundesbahn hier macht oder nicht macht. Sie will nur das Geld vom Veranstalter zurück haben.

In Internet-Foren sprechen wohl andere Teilnehmer von Betrug:
[.........]

TV-Beitrag vom ORF
[.............]

Erasmus - ja dieses studentische Austauschprogramm - organisierte diesen Zug. [.......]
Woanders steht geschrieben, dass Erasmus diesen Zug nicht organisiert hat.
Wie auch immer. Erasmus tut einen Schei**dreck drum, den Teilnehmern zu helfen. Meine Freundin saß im kalten Wien fünf Stunden auf dem Bahnhof. Keine half Ihr.

Geht Erasmus auch so mit Austausch-Studenten um?

Anna

_Links ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum editiert. Link wegen unklarer urheberrechtlicher Situation gelöscht. Namen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*



azenzam schrieb:


> Sie will nur das Geld vom Veranstalter zurück haben.


Dann entweder teuer einen Anwalt beschäftigen mit  unklarer Aussicht auf Gewinn oder abhaken unter Lebenserfahrung - _"...wer billig kauft, kauft oft zwei Mal"_ [ein gängiger Spruch unter Kaufleuten].


----------



## agony (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

ESNtrain – Europas längste rollende Kommunikationsplattform : bahnONLINE.ch

Ganz unten bei den Kommentaren gibt es Links mit aktuellen
Informationen..

Schlichtungsgespräche soll es angeblich am 10. Oktober geben..


----------



## azenzam (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Dieser komische [ edit]  wird da bestimmt nicht auftauchen zu den Schlichtungsgesprächen.

Wieso ich das Thema esntrain hier im Forum Computerbetrug reinstelle. Im Vorfeld wurde von den Veranstaltern Alles Mögliche versprochen.
Es seien genügend Sponsorgelder da und sowieso organisiert ESN (also Erasmus) diesen Zug.


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*



azenzam schrieb:


> Es seien genügend Sponsorgelder da und sowieso organisiert ESN (also Erasmus) diesen Zug.


Man kann alles glauben aber das bezeichne ich mit gesundem Verstand einfach pauschal als:
*... so ein Käse!
*


----------



## azenzam (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Ja, blos der Veranstalter hat das so am Anfang eindeutig kommuniziert.

ESN organisiert den ESNTrain:
[......] ESN organized ESNTrain

2/3 der Kosten werden von Sponsoren bzw. Partnern übernommen:
https___FAQ

Das sind Originaldokumente von den Veranstaltern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Da will ich mich eigentlich gar nicht groß einmischen... aber Erasmus hat offenbar den Zug nicht *organisiert*, man hat das Projekt aber *unterstützt*. In der ÖBB-Presseerklärung heißt es dann im März etwas ungenau:


> Entgegen der Meldungen der ÖH haben sich die die ÖBB an alle Vereinbarungen gehalten. Es wurden seitens der ÖBB Vorleistungen, wie die gesamte Organisation mit den Nachbarbahnen unentgeltlich durchgeführt. *Einzig die vertraglich vereinbarten Zahlungen seitens der ESN* [Herborhebung durch mich] wurden nicht eingehalten.



Quelle:
ots.at: ÖBB halten sich bei ESNTrain-Projekt an alle Vereinbarungen =

Dabei hat man aber offenbar nur den Fehler (?) kopiert, der in der Pressemeldung des ÖH (Österreichische Hochschülerinnen- und Hochschülerschaft) vom selben Tag stand


> enttäuscht, dass die ÖBB ihre zugesagte Unterstützung *für das Projekt des Erasmus Student Network, ESNTrain*, äußerst kurzfristig gestern Freitag zurückgezogen haben. Anlässlich des 20-Jahr-Jubiläums des ESN sollte ein Zug mit 5000 Studierenden quer durch ganz Europa fahren - als Symbol zur Überwindung der Grenzen und als interkulturelle Kommunikationsplattform.


Quelle:
ots.at: ÖH: Spontaner Rückzug der ÖBB gefährdet ESNTrain-Projekt der europäischen Studierenden

Das ist alles etwas undurchsichtig, da ESN-"Ortsgruppen" unter dem Namen ESN für den ESN-Train geworben haben (exemplarisch) und da in einigen Erklärungen ein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen dem 20jährigen ESN-Jubiläum und dem ESN-Train hergestellt wurde. Wie das so läuft: Irgendwann klang es dann in den Erklärungen eindeutig so, als sei ESN Veranstalter des ESN-Trains und die Zugfahrt sei quasi eine Jubiläumsveranstaltung von Erasmus.

So ist das manchmal mit solchen Projekten - und plötzlich, wenn etwas schief läuft, will es keiner mehr gewesen sein... 

So wie es hier beschrieben wird (im Erstposting) sind offenbar viele Leute davon ausgegangen, die höchst seriöse ERASMUS sei der Veranstalter - und nicht ein Österreicher mit seiner schweizerischen GmbH. Über dessen Motive zu spekulieren ist nun wiederum nicht mein Job.

Ich finde nur interessant, wie die Dynamik läuft bei solchen Projekten, die toll klingen und für die sich alle begeistern - bis es in die Hose geht. Ich kenne solche Geschichten in einem viel kleineren Rahmen privat zur Genüge...

Die Leute, die den Schaden haben, sind erst einmal die Gearschten. Ob man bei dieser Schlichtung was rauskriegen kann? Ob man gar den durch die zu kurzfristige Absage entstandenen Schaden ersetzt bekommt? Das sind Fragen, die wir hier nicht beantworten können. 

Danke dafür, dass Du diesen Fall hier eingestellt hast. Es ist ein Lehrbeispiel für alle: Für die betroffenen Studenten, für den Veranstalter (dessen guten Willen ich mal hier annehme), für die ÖBB, für Erasmus und für uns - die Beobachter. Der Erkenntnisgewinn verteilt sich gerecht, der Schaden leider nicht.


----------



## azenzam (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Das Schlimme ist, dass der Veranstalter (wieso darf ich [ edit]  hier nicht beim Namen nennen?) schon in 2007 einen ESNTrain in den Sand gesetzt hat.

Wenn ich mir die Dokumente anschaue, dann war es ausdrückliche Politik vom Veranstalter, dass die Teilnehmer dachten, dass die hoch-seriöse Erasmus Organisation der Veranstalter ist. Das ist in meinen Augen der Betrug.

Auch diese super kurzfristige Absage. Es kann mir doch keine sagen, dass der Veranstalter am Tag der Abfahrt gemerkt hat, dass ihm 400.000 fehlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*



azenzam schrieb:


> Ja, blos der Veranstalter hat das so am Anfang eindeutig kommuniziert.
> ESN organisiert den ESNTrain:
> [......] ESN organized ESNTrain
> 
> ...


Moment...
Bei R*W* ("R*W* von ESNtrain) steht, dass ESN 20 Jahre alt wird, total super ist usw usf. Dann steht da, dass der ESN-Train durch Europa fährt, weil ja vor 20 Jahren die Mauer gefallen ist, blablabla.

In der Überschrift steht: "R*W*: ESN organized ESN-Train" - aber genau das steht *nicht in dem Bericht.*
[edit: Doch, das steht da, ich habe es überlesen. Asche auf mein Haupt]

In den FAQ steht die "current calculation" und da steht auch, dass man nicht erwarte, dass das Projekt scheitere wie 2009. Die Aussicht sei "more promising". Dann steht da noch "Erasmus Students Network *stands behind* this project". Ich stehe auch hinter diesem Forum - zu 100% sogar - aber würde jemand daraus schießen, dass ich den Server für ein Jahr finanziere?


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*



azenzam schrieb:


> (wieso darf ich [ edit]  hier nicht beim Namen nennen?)


Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> *Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist*



Lege diese  Erlaubnis schriftlich den Betreibern vor, dann kann der Name genannt werden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php


----------



## azenzam (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

YouTube - Die schlimme Wahrheit über den ESNTrain

Das ist ein offizieller TV-Bericht vom ORF.
Der Foreninhaber wird bestimmt nicht verklagt werden, wenn dieser Link in diesem Forum zu finden ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:51:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:49:05 ----------




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Moment...
> Bei R*W* ("R*W* von ESNtrain) steht, dass ESN 20 Jahre alt wird, total super ist usw usf. Dann steht da, dass der ESN-Train durch Europa fährt, weil ja vor 20 Jahren die Mauer gefallen ist, blablabla.
> 
> In der Überschrift steht: "R*W*: ESN organized ESN-Train" - aber genau das steht *nicht in dem Bericht.*



Doch, da steht:
" 
Zu diesem Anlass organisiert ESN Europas längste rollende Stadt; den ESNtrain.
"


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

azenzam, hier dürfen keine Namen genannt werden - das ist aus rechtlichen Gründen so. 
Was das andere angeht: Das ist wirklich offenbar ziemlich dumm gelaufen. Aber deswegen ist es noch lange kein Betrug. Natürlich wurde der Eindruck erweckt, ESN wäre der Veranstalter. Dagegen hat sich ESN ja auch nicht gewehrt, die fanden das sicher auch toll - bis es eben in die Hose ging. Wo ist denn eigentlich der Gewinn des Veranstalters? Mag ja sein, dass man zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Herren hat - aber Betrug sehe ich da nicht.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:01:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:00:32 ----------




azenzam schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moyqOUPzCBADoch, da steht:
> "
> Zu diesem Anlass organisiert ESN Europas längste rollende Stadt; den ESNtrain.
> "


Stimmt, hab ich überlesen. Ich korrigiere das. Sorry. Das ist auch belegbar, wie google zeigt. Dieser R*W* ist Kassenwart des ESN in der Schweiz
http://www.esn.ch/de/natinal-board-20082009 (und die Präsidentin S*L* ist laut whois ebenso wie R*W* aus Winterthur. Also nehme ich das ganz und gar zurück).
Dadurch erscheint ESN für mich nicht mehr ganz so in einem guten Licht. In einem von S*L* im Namen von ESN Schweiz unterzeichneten Dokument steht eine Empfehlung für ESNTrain und da steht "[...geistige Grenzen in Europa... _Mit dem ESNTrain können wir diese Grenzen überwinden_".
ESN hat sich dieses Projekt völlig zu eigen gemacht - bis es dann gescheitert ist. Der Initiator hat wahrscheinlich das Projekt vorgestellt und diese ganzen ESN-Leute waren begeistert. Das meinte ich ja. Klingt ja alles super - bis es in die Hose geht. Das ist aber kein Betrug, sondern... weiß net... ist Naivität zu scharf formuliert?


----------



## azenzam (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Zum Thema Betrug:
Lies Dir mal die Kommentare in diesem Blog durch
ESNTrain cancelled - 1000 students lost a quarter million Euros because of .....  : Some words of caution for .... 

ÖBB ist die Österreichische Bundesbahn.



> "Did Organisor do it on purpouse? With bad intensions? No!"
> Yes, he did it with bad intentions!
> 
> Here is the course of events:
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:30:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:26:40 ----------

Kann der Moderator bitte den Namen aus dem Link entfernen. Ich weiss nicht, wie ich das machen soll.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Ich bleibe dabei, dass es kein Betrug ist. Aber es ist nicht so, dass B*J* *zu Unrecht* so getan hätte, als sei das ESN da mit im Boot. Das war quasi ein ESN-Projekt. Google mal nach dem Jahresbericht des ESN Schweiz 2007
Google

Da wird ESN-Train (mit der Seite esntrain.org) vom Kassenwart R*W*, dem späteren ESN-Train-Veranstalter als "Großprojekt des ESN" bezeichnet. Außerdem heißt es dort, man könne das gescheiterte Projekt 2007 mit besserer Vorarbeit 2009 erfolgreich wiederholen. 

Ok, soweit ist das klar. Man (ESN) hat diese platform GmbH als non-profit-Organisation gegründet und als Kooperationspartner für das ESNTrain-Projekt. Aber Leute! Laut Jahresbericht hat ESN Schweiz ein paar Tausend Franken Gewinn gemacht 2007 - wenn ESN den Schaden ersetzen muß, sind die auch pleite. Wenn jedoch jeder von den Schirmherren, Paten und im-Lichte-des-tollen-Projekts-Badern ,die das Projekt doch so unterstützt haben, ein paar Hundert Euro spenden würde, wäre wieder ein bisschen Geld da.

Ich bleibe dabei: B*J* ist ein naiver junger Mann gewesen und alle waren von seinem Projekt begeistert. Jetzt will keiner für den Schaden einstehen.


> Organisor realizes that he cannot afford EUR 400k, because of lack of sponsors. If Organisor cancelled ESNTrain at that point, he would not be able to pay back all of participants money, because he already spent EUR 150k of our money
> on other stuff.
> At this point Organisor started to act "With bad intentions". He was a coward. Instead of cancelling outright and admitting that he lost EUR 150k of our money, Organisor hoped that ÖBB would finally agree to deliver ESNTrain for just a prepayment of EUR 100k. He hoped that ÖBB would not be that evil and cancel ESNTrain.
> 
> ...


Hat der junge Mann das alles selbst gemacht? War niemand vom ESN dabei? Wann hat R*W* erfahren, dass die Sache nicht laufen kann? So wie es hier zusammen gestellt wird, hat der junge Mann tatsächlich die Chance gehabt, die Notbremse zu ziehen - wenn er das nicht gemacht hat, hat er wohl ein Problem... Ich glaube aber nicht, dass er es "with bad intentions" (also in böser Absicht) versäumt hat, die Notbremse zu ziehen. Ich denke eher, das war ein psychologisches Problem. Ob dafür alle anderen haften sollen, bleibt eine andere Frage.
Sehr interessanter Fall, wirklich. Aber kein Krimineller von dem Schlage, mit dem wir es sonst zu tun haben.

PS: In dem Blog steht auch etwas, das die Darstellung des BJ im Tagesanzeiger bestätigt (wonach BJ dachte, das noch vorhandene Geld reiche als Zahlung, um den Zug fahren zu lassen)


----------



## azenzam (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

ja, eindeutig.
Die ÖBB hat lange vorher eindeutig kommuniziert, dass der Organisator 500.000 zu zahlen hat.
Da liegen Schriftstücke vor.

Hier sehe ich Ansätze von Betrug, weil der Organisator die Pflicht hatte die Reise lange vorher abzublasen. Der ÖBB wäre so ein Schaden von 170.000 so erspart geblieben und es wären nicht hunderte von Studenten gestrandet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Ich will den B*J* ja gar nicht verteidigen - aber irgendwie ist das alles schon sehr drollig... Als der Zug gestoppt wurde, gaben die Jungs auf der ecntrain-Seite eine Servicenummer an:


> *Sat **28.03.2009 22:02
> *The ESNtrain website was in maintenance mode as we need some time to collect and update the information. As we have written in the email at 17:00 to every participant, we are reachable by email [email protected] and in emergency *call +423 663* 13 28 22.


Das ist, wenn ich mich nicht extrem irre, eine Liechtensteinische Mehrwertnummer  Jede Anrufminute dort bringt dem Nummerninhaber um die 12 cent Gewinn. Naja, reich wird man davon auch nicht, aber drollig ist es schon...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*



azenzam schrieb:


> ja, eindeutig.
> Die ÖBB hat lange vorher eindeutig kommuniziert, dass der Organisator 500.000 zu zahlen hat.
> Da liegen Schriftstücke vor.


*Nach* der Absage schreibt ÖBB aber in einer Stellungnahme


> Der Vertrag *mit der ESN* hat genau festgelegt wann und in welcher Höhe Zahlungen zu leisten sind. Der Gesamtbetrag von ca. 800.000 Euro war laut Vertrag genau festgelegt. Der erste Teil von 100.000 Euro sollte bis 20. März bei den ÖBB einlangen. Dies erfolgte zwei Tage später.
> Der zweite Teil von 400.000 Euro sollte entweder in Form einer Überweisung oder einer Bankgarantie bis 25. März erfolgen. Dieser
> Betrag ist bis heute nicht eingelangt. Der Restbetrag wäre nach der Reise fällig gewesen.



Mit wem hatte ÖBB nun einen Vertrag?


----------



## azenzam (31 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Nein, nein.
Einen wirklichen Vertrag gab es zwischen dem Veranstalter und der ÖBB nicht.

Der Veranstalter des ESNTrain schrieb dem ORF (Österreichisches Fernsehen):


> 1. Zwischen ÖBB und platform GmbH gibt es keinen schriftlichen ausgearbeiteten Vertrag. Die Ausfertigung eines solchen Vertrags hat platform GmbH seit Monaten immer wieder gefordert. Grundlage bilden deshalb Telefongespräche, Briefe und E-Mail Verkehr.



Zu diesem Thema gab es in dem ESNTrain Blog folgende Analogie:



> Here is an analogy:
> Seller sells notebooks on ebay to bidders. 1000 bidders buy a notebook each and pay for it.
> Later the seller tells all bidders that he cannot deliver these notebooks, because he doesn't have them. It turns out that the seller has no supplier who would sell him these notebooks which the seller would forward to the bidders.
> The seller now blows the money of the bidders for other things (e.g. T-Shirts, drinks, books etc.).
> ...


----------



## azenzam (31 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Fakt ist:

Als der Veranstalter den Hauptteil der Tickets für den ESNTrain im Januar verkaufte, hatte er keinen Lieferanten für den Zug, d.h. es gab keinen Vertrag zwischen dem Veranstalter und der ÖBB für wieviel Geld die ÖBB diesen Zug liefern würde.
Das nenne ich Betrug!

Dieses Problem hat der Veranstalter für sich behalten.
Dann began das Kuddelmuddel zwischen ÖBB und dem Veranstalter. Die ÖBB sagten, dass Sie den Zug nur bei einer Anzahlung von 500.000 liefern würden. Der Veranstalter protestierte, aber sagte nicht eindeutig NEIN. Der Veranstalter wollte ja fanatischerweise diesen Zug haben, obwohl er wusste, dass er sich die 500.000 nicht leisten konnte.
Daraufhin bestellte die ÖBB gutgläubig eben die Trassen, Wagen, Loks, Lokführer und noch Vieles mehr. Als dann der Veranstalter diese 500.000 als Anzahlung zwei Tage vor Abfahrt nicht an die ÖBB gezahlt hat, hat die ÖBB alles abgesagt. Die ÖBB hat eben nur eine Anzahlung von 100.000 erhalten. Die ÖBB musste aber Stornierungsgebühren (170.000) an die Partnerbahnen/Unterlieferanten zahlen.
Wenn das nicht Betrug, dann weiss ich nicht, was Betrug ist.


Naja, und nach der Absage warten die Betroffenen seit über fünf Monaten schon auf die Rückzahlung vom Geld.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2009)

*AW: Reise im Internet bestellt und bezahlt; Es kam kein Zug und es gab nie Geld zurüc*

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum - aber ich glaube, dass B*J* *in gutem Glauben* handelte. Ich glaube auch, dass ihn alle hängen lassen.
Was ganz anderes: Diese ESN-Leute haben sogar ein eigenes Lied, es heißt "on our way"
YouTube - ESN Song The Official Erasmus Student Network Song Song


> Get on a boat, *get on a train*, get on a crazy ride off on exchange, get on the road, get on a van, *get on a crazy ride with ESN*



Das wäre echt eine abgrundtief realsatirische Angelegenheit, wenn da nicht so viele Leute mit Schaden wären (wobei die örtlichen ESN-Leute ja anscheinend trotzdem diese Programme gemacht haben.) 



> 500 Meter lang hätte der Zug-Koloss werden und rund 12’000 Kilometer durch 18 Länder in Europa zurücklegen sollen. *Das Konzept: Party in der Nacht und Aufwachen in einer anderen europäischen Stadt.*



Ich bin ja noch ein Interrailer vom alten Schlag und hätte in dem Alter über eine organisierte ESN-Reise die Nase gerümpft. Unsereins hat unter Kirchentreppen in Wien-Hütteldorf übernachtet, sich in Bordeaux den Schlafsack von Dieben zurück erobert, wurde in Biarritz von den flics vermöbelt und ist in Winterthur versehentlich mitten in einer Drogenhöhle gestrandet. Das war Integration in Europa, nicht so'n Hochglanzfirlefanz)
*nimm mich bitte nicht ganz so ernst, dass eine allein reisende Studentin in einer solchen Situation möglichst schnell nach Hause will, ist verständlich! *


----------

